# Leaving cheating & Schizophenic wife



## painedman (Sep 13, 2012)

We have had problems with my wife for the past few months and recently my wife lost her job and now her marriage is going through stress.
1:Last time she faked a kidnapping to steal my money but i caught her
2:she tried witchcraft to get me back and i caught her a few weeks back.

Then after she had schizophrenia because of the stress that was going on of loosing job and husband now and later in her crazy talk she started talking of how she had an affair with the counselor who i took her to save our marriage.

she had not seen the need to save the marriage then but when now im leaving her she develops schizophrenia and is so sick now im wondering how to leave her


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I answered to your other post but here you go




painedman said:


> We have had problems with my wife for the past few months and recently my wife lost her job and now her marriage is going through stress.
> 1:Last time she faked a kidnapping to steal my money but i caught her_*She should be in jail*_
> 2:she tried witchcraft to get me back and i caught her a few weeks back.
> *:rofl: be glad that doesn't really exist*
> ...


*She's lying to you, run buddy run*


----------



## painedman (Sep 13, 2012)

thanks mablenc for ya advice she is really sick and she has been admitted by a psychiatic hospital because she was very sick....

Unfortunately we have a daughter and that is what has kept me from leaving until now

how can i leave someone with schizophrenia i am sure its schizophrenia coz her mum too had such an issue


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

painedman said:


> thanks mablenc for ya advice she is really sick and she has been admitted by a psychiatic hospital because she was very sick....
> 
> Unfortunately we have a daughter and that is what has kept me from leaving until now
> 
> how can i leave someone with schizophrenia i am sure its schizophrenia coz her mum too had such an issue


You hire a good lawyer that will get you full custody. 

If she's as sick as you say she is she shouldn't be around your daughter. 

Staying because of your daughter shouldn't be an issue because you are keeping her. 

You have a duty as her father to see this gets done.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

My mother was a schizophrenic and the best thing you can do is get yourself and daughter away from her. It's very harsh and terribly sad but years of counseling and they all said the same thing. Run and detach are the only way to save yourself and daughter.


----------



## painedman (Sep 13, 2012)

thanks friends,rugs i know the feeling she had her first episode 5 days ago and she was acting crazy all the time and i did not believe how crazy she was behaving.Staying with someone who has schizophrenic is so crazy


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

From your thread here:



painedman said:


> She was a great wife and *i was also not a good husband and slept around* but she went overboard





painedman said:


> mine was so bad she caught me many times with condoms and also i had a kid outside our marriage 5 years back and she never left me


I wonder if you accept any responsibility for the position your wife is in now?


----------



## painedman (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes i do accept responsibility because we had not a good marriage and i did sleep around but when she faked the kidnapping i also went overboard and kicked her out and she lost her job.
When she came back apologizing things became so crazy and i refused she was nearly homeless and now when she just came back apologising and trying witchcraft to get me back then she became schizophrenic i blame myself sometimes but she tried me to the last of my patience.i feel bad she is sick and thats why i want a solution


----------

